
Looks like you can now run Linux on the Nintendo Switch - pferde
https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/looks-like-you-can-now-run-linux-on-the-nintendo-switch.11675
======
pferde
A more direct link to the source article about the exploit itself:
[https://fail0verflow.com/blog/2018/shofel2/](https://fail0verflow.com/blog/2018/shofel2/)

